

YC is not optimized for iphone - techmeme

the vote buttons are so small! And in non wide screen it's tons of accidental headline taps ....  Arrgh
======
zacharye
Works fine on my N95-4. Maybe it's the iphone that's not optimized for HN. ;)

------
delackner
I would really appreciate if, when the user agent is iPhone, the comments page
allowed the text to reflow. As it is it is far too wide to view comfortably
without lots of scrolling.

------
thomasswift
pinch and zoom works for me. Then double tap to zoom it out

